# problem with electric blue acara...



## werthy1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi. I recently converted my 55gal tetra tank into a central/south american cichllid tank.
I had two blue acara, one convict, two pink convicts (male-female), one fire mouth, three giant danio's, and two pictus catfish. My question is the blue acara want to keep committing suicide and jump out. I bought two and one jumped out after two days and i found it the next day behind the stand. Got another one knowing they like to pair up and the same thing happened again. Not sure if the one is pushing them out or what? I put some tape over the openings from where I cut the hoods back piece for the hang on the back filters since i switched to the sponge filters that's the only place for them to escape. Well it happened a third time and lost another one. They are busting through the tape. I didn't replace the third one but did find the last one had got out last night also. I found him before it was too late and He seems to have made a complete recovery. As of right now he's not swimming around the top any more looking to make a break, maybe he learned his lessen. 
Has anyone else experienced this phenomenon before. All the other fish seem to be doing fine. No hate wars going on among the fish.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't believe Acara's are normally jumpers. Can you check your water parameters? My first guess would be that you have ammonia levels in there and they are trying to escape some burning from that.

If that's not it, I would say your convicts are being rude and scaring them.


----------

